# counter-intuitive datives and accusatives?



## elroy

Inspired by chat9998's recent thread about children jumping on beds, and by the ensuing discussion in which many of our natives (perhaps unsurprisingly) claimed that choosing between the dative and the accusative with two-way prepositions is a piece of cake as long as you internalize the rules, I figured I'd start a thread on some of the particularly counter-intuitive cases I've come across.  I am referring to datives and accusatives that I have memorized but that I simply cannot wrap my head around (and believe me, I've internalized the rules! ).  I am writing in English because I wish to explain why certain datives and accusatives do not seem logical to the "English-thinking" mind.  Perhaps some of our natives could shed some light as to how these constructions are viewed by them, so that maybe I and my fellow non-native sufferers learners can begin to make sense out of these apparent anomalies.

I'll start off with two examples, but I may add more later.  Other examples from other non-natives are more than welcome!

"das gehört in das Zimmer"
It it my understanding that "gehören in" *always* takes the accusative.  In English, there are two distinct connotations of "belong in" in my mind; if I did not know the rule, I would have used the dative for one and the accusative for the other.

If a book is in the kitchen but it should be in the living room, I might say, "That book belongs in the living room.  Could you please take it there?"  This, to me, corresponds nicely to the accusative case; there is movement with a specific destination.  So far, so good.

But if the book _is already_ in the living room, I might say "this book belongs in the living room" (conversely, I might say "this book does not belong in the kitchen") but to me that statement does not indicate anything about movement but rather about the book's current state.  I am simply stating that the book is in an appropriate location.  For the life of me I cannot understand why this does not correspond to a dative in German.  Saying "dieses Buch gehört in dieses Zimmer" when the book is already there is something that I have learned to do but not something that makes sense to me.

"etwas an der Wand anbringen"
Now, the Duden does say that the accusative _could_ be used here in unusual situations, but it is my understanding that the dative is by far more common and that the accusative would sound strange so for the sake of this argument let's ignore the accusative possibility.  In any case, why the dative is even possible boggles my mind.  

I see no difference as far as movement, directed or otherwise, between hanging something on a wall and mounting it there - yet "anhängen" would demand the accusative here but not "anbringen."  Why is this so?  

Ideas and comments from both natives and non-natives are welcome.  I hope this thread leads to an interesting discussion and shows our natives that differentiating between the dative and the accusative is not always as easy to the non-native (even the most advanced among us) as may meet the eye.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Inspired by chat9998's recent thread about children jumping on beds, and by the ensuing discussion in which many of our natives (perhaps unsurprisingly) claimed that choosing between the dative and the accusative with two-way prepositions is a piece of cake as long as you internalize the rules, I figured I'd start a thread on some of the particularly counter-intuitive cases I've come across. I am referring to datives and accusatives that I have memorized but that I simply cannot wrap my head around (and believe me, I've internalized the rules! ). I am writing in English because I wish to explain why certain datives and accusatives do not seem logical to the "English-thinking" mind. Perhaps some of our natives could shed some light as to how these constructions are viewed by them, so that maybe I and my fellow non-native sufferers learners can begin to make sense out of these apparent anomalies.
> 
> I'll start off with two examples, but I may add more later. Other examples from other non-natives are more than welcome!
> 
> "das gehört in das Zimmer"
> It it my understanding that "gehören in" *always* takes the accusative. In English, there are two distinct connotations of "belong in" in my mind; if I did not know the rule, I would have used the dative for one and the accusative for the other.
> 
> If a book is in the kitchen but it should be in the living room, I might say, "That book belongs in the living room. Could you please take it there?" This, to me, corresponds nicely to the accusative case; there is movement with a specific destination. So far, so good.
> 
> But if the book _is already_ in the living room, I might say "this book belongs in the living room" (conversely, I might say "this book does not belong in the kitchen") but to me that statement does not indicate anything about movement but rather about the book's current state. I am simply stating that the book is in an appropriate location. For the life of me I cannot understand why this does not correspond to a dative in German. Saying "dieses Buch gehört in dieses Zimmer" when the book is already there is something that I have learned to do but not something that makes sense to me.
> 
> "etwas an der Wand anbringen"
> Now, the Duden does say that the accusative _could_ be used here in unusual situations, but it is my understanding that the dative is by far more common and that the accusative would sound strange so for the sake of this argument let's ignore the accusative possibility. In any case, why the dative is even possible boggles my mind.
> 
> I see no difference as far as movement, directed or otherwise, between hanging something on a wall and mounting it there - yet "anhängen" would demand the accusative here but not "anbringen." Why is this so?
> 
> Ideas and comments from both natives and non-natives are welcome. I hope this thread leads to an interesting discussion and shows our natives that differentiating between the dative and the accusative is not always as easy to the non-native (even the most advanced among us) as may meet the eye.


Elroy,

As you very well know, no one will be more interested in answers to such "puzzles" as I will!

Gaer


----------



## chat9998

Thank you much, elroy, for this post!  I am glad to have inspired such a discussion... but, obviously, I am not anywhere near advanced enough to partake.  So, I will sit back and learn from the results you will no doubt soon receive! 

Jeff


----------



## didier48

hello,

i'll start with your first exampel. Unfortunately the "nominativ" and the "accusativ" have very often the same form (exception: masculinum). "In das Zimmer" is accusativ in your example.

Neutrum Singular: "_Ein_ Auto(Nominativ) ist ein Fahrzeug" *versus *"Er sieht _ein_ Auto" (Akkusativ)

Femininum Singular: "_Die_ Frau (Nominativ) arbeitet hart" *versus *"Die Kinder begrüßen _die_ Frau(Akkusativ)" 

Plural: "_Die_ Äpfel (Nominativ) sind süß" *versus* "Er hat _die_ Äpfel (Akkusativ) gegessen" 

*Maskulinum Singular*: "_Der_ Raum (Nominativ) befindet sich in der 1. Etage" versus "Das Spielzeug gehört in einen/den Raum (Akkusativ)" 


Salut, Didier


----------



## Jana337

"Etwas an der Wand anbringen" - ich bin vollkommen einverstanden; gar nicht logisch! Klingt wie "ich bringe etwas an und stehe zufälligerweise an der Wand".

Bei "das gehört in das Zimmer" verhält es sich bei mir ganz anders. Vermutlich auch dank meiner Muttersprache (und es würde mich interessieren, was andere englische Muttersprachler dazu zu sagen haben ).

Das gehört in ... = das muss in ... gestellt werden, eine klare Bewegung. 
Wenn ich darauf bestehe, dass ein Besen in meiner Küche nicht stehen darf, kann ich doch auch sagen: "Der Besen muss immer in den Abstellraum gestellt werden". Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob er dort gerade steht oder ob jemand die Küche gerade abfegt. Die aktuelle Position des Gegenstandes ist für die Grammatik nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtig ist die Bewegung. If I had an English brain, I would think of it as "must be restored".

I will expatiate on my own dative/accusative traumas later. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

chat9998 said:


> Thank you much, elroy, for this post! I am glad to have inspired such a discussion... but, obviously, I am not anywhere near advanced enough to partake. So, I will sit back and learn from the results you will no doubt soon receive!
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, it's never too early to observe what the rules are and how knowledgeable people interpret them in comparison to usage!

Results 1 - 10 of about 272 for "an die Wand anbringen". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 574 for "an der Wand anbringen". 

A quick scan seems to say to me that because at least some of these sentences are so close in meaning, there is probably (or possibly) confusion among Germans, and if so, that's when the discussion become interesting. 

The form "das gehört in __" shows up figuratively:

"Das gehört in das Kapitel ___"

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Didier, die Deklinationen habe ich mir schon längst eingeprägt.  Vielleicht hast Du meine Frage missverstanden - ich habe dabei auf die _Gründe_ für die jeweiligen Fälle abgezielt, und zwar warum man in diesen für mich seltsamen Fällen den Akkusativ bzw. den Dativ verwendet. Aus den schon erwähnten Gründen hätte ich im ersten Falle manchmal den Dativ verwendet und im zweiten Falle den Akkusativ. Ob die Formen mit denen des Nominativs identisch sind, spielt hier keine Rolle - ich hätte von mir aus "das gehört in den Raum" als Beispielsatz wählen können. 

Jana, der Vergleich mit "muss...gestellt werden" leuchtet mir einigermaßen ein, wobei es sich immer noch komisch anhören würde, "must be restored" auf Englisch zu sagen, wenn das Ding schon in der richtigen Stelle steht. Vielleicht "must be located" (and whether or not it's actually there is irrelevant)?


----------



## didier48

hallo Elroy,

vielleicht hast du *mich* mißverstanden. "gehören in " erfordert immer den Akkusativ - das ist doch richtig von dir. Es ist aber doch auch in allen Fällen/Beispielen der Akkusativ "...in den Raum"  /  "...in das Zimmer", usw.

salut, Didier


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> Jana, der Vergleich mit "muss...gestellt werden" leuchtet mir enigermaßen ein, wobei es sich immer noch komisch anhören würde, "must be restored" auf Englisch zu sagen, wenn das Ding schon an (oder?) der richtigen Stelle steht.  Vielleicht "must be located" (and whether or not it's actually there is irrelevant)?


Gut, ich habe mich auf mein Beispiel mit dem Besen allzu konzentriert und "must be located" ist eigentlich eine prima Erklärung, aber im Unterschied zu "must be restored" kann sie auch statisch ausgelegt werden (ganz davon zu schweigen, dass "must be located" auch eine Vermutung sein kann!) und demenstprechend hilft denjenigen, die gehören in + Akk. komisch finden, nicht unbedingt weiter.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:


> Bei "das gehört in das Zimmer" verhält es sich bei mir ganz anders. Vermutlich auch dank meiner Muttersprache (und es würde mich interessieren, was andere englische Muttersprachler dazu zu sagen haben ).
> 
> Das gehört in ... = das muss in ... gestellt werden, eine klare Bewegung.
> Wenn ich darauf bestehe, dass ein Besen in meiner Küche nicht stehen darf, kann ich doch auch sagen: "Der Besen muss immer in den Abstellraum gestellt werden".


There may be an idiomatic problem here. We often say:

"Do you think it belongs in this room?"

In this case, we are asking if something seems appropriate, if it matches other things, etc. It's a figurative meaning. German may require a completely different structure to express the same point. I truly have no idea! 

My only guess it that in German the idea must be that if something "belongs" someplace", someone must have PUT it there in the first place. It is someplace (dative), but it was moved from someplace to somplace else (accusative).

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

"Das Buch gehört ins Wohnzimmer" sagt nichts über den aktuellen Standort des Buches aus, noch sagt der Satz aus, dass das Buch jetzt bewegt werden muss. Je nach Kontext wird lediglich impliziert, dass das Buch ins Wohnzimmer gebracht werden soll, oder sich am "richtigen" Platz befindet.

Im zweiten Satz ist es ähnlich. Immerhin muss ich zunächst auch an der Wand (in ihrer Nähe) sein, um etwas an ihr anbringen zu können.
"Ein Bild an der Wand anbringen" bedeutet eigentlich, dass ich zu Wand gehe, um dann von dort aus das Bild *irgendwo* anzubringen. Es wird lediglich durch den Kontext impliziert, dass dieses Bild danach auch tatsächlich an der Wand hängen wird.

Dieses Verwischen der Fälle macht sich bereits in der Fragestellung bemerkbar:

"Wo hängst Du das Bild auf" ist eine übliche Frage, meint in der Regel aber  eigentlich "Wohin hängst Du das Bild".


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:


> There may be an idiomatic problem here. We often say:
> 
> "Do you think it belongs in this room?"
> 
> In this case, we are asking if something seems appropriate, if it matches other things, etc. It's a figurative meaning. German may require a completely different structure to express the same point. I truly have no idea!


To fit somewhere - passen. "Gehören" passt (sic!) meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut. 


> My only guess it that in German the idea must be that if something "belongs" someplace, someone must have PUT it there in the first place.


Das sehe ich anders: 
Du gehörst in den Knast. - Kann man einem Mensch sagen, der noch nie im Gefängnis war. Kein "must have put" in diesem Fall. Oder habe ich Dich nicht richtig verstanden?


> It is someplace (dative), but it was moved from someplace to someplace else (accusative).


"Something "belongs" someplace" - this someplace is not dative in German. Your explanation - and again, I am not sure I follow - sounds like you think that the moving from someplace to someplace else somehow precedes "gehören". Not true; the movement is an integral part of "gehören". "Something belongs to someplace", kind of. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

didier48 said:


> "gehören in " erfordert immer den Akkusativ


 Das weiß ich wiederum ganz gut.  Dass es so ist, ist doch das Problem!  

Sieh Dir bitte Gaers Beispiel an:


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> "Do you think it belongs in this room?"
> 
> In this case, we are asking if something seems appropriate, if it matches other things, etc. It's a figurative meaning. German may require a completely different structure to express the same point. I truly have no idea!


 Soweit ich weiß verwendet man im Deutschen auch in so einem Fall den Akkusativ. "Meinst du, das gehört in dieses Zimmer?". Könntest du mir erklären, *warum* das so ist, trotz der Tatsache, dass es hier (anscheinend) um keine Bewegung geht?


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> "must be located" ist eigentlich eine prima Erklärung, aber im Unterschied zu "must be restored" kann sie auch statisch ausgelegt werden (ganz davon zu schweigen, dass "must be located" auch eine Vermutung sein kann!) und demenstprechend hilft denjenigen, die gehören in + Akk. komisch finden, nicht unbedingt weiter.


 Wie wäre es mit "must always be brought here should it happen to be taken elsewhere"?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit "must always be brought here should it happen to be taken elsewhere"?


Not always, was mein Beispiel mit dem Knast hoffentlich zum Ausdruck bringt.  Es ist gar nicht ausschließlich für Gegenstände/Personen mit einem etablierten Platz gedacht. Außerdem nicht nur "must", sondern auch "should".

Weitere Beispiele:
_Dieses Thema gehört nicht in ein Sprachforum_. - One should not put it there (a normative judgement or ein Verbot). - like Besen
_Extremistische Parteien gehören nicht in das Parlament. _- Voters should not send them there (a normative judgement). - like Besen
_Was gehört in die Reiseapotheke? _- What are you supposed to have (i.e. to put) there? Wahrscheinlich einer der Problemfälle für Dich. 
_Hamas gehört auf die EU-Terrorliste._ - It is not there but the speaker feels it should be (a normative judgement). - like Knast

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:


> Weitere Beispiele:
> _Dieses Thema gehört nicht in ein Sprachforum_. - One should not put it there (a normative judgement or ein Verbot). - like Besen
> _Extremistische Parteien gehören nicht in das Parlament. _- Voters should not send them there (a normative judgement). - like Besen
> _Was gehört in die Reiseapotheke? _- What are you supposed to have (i.e. to put) there? Wahrscheinlich einer der Problemfälle für Dich.
> _Hamas gehört auf die EU-Terrorliste._ - It is not there but the speaker feels it should be (a normative judgement). - like Knast


 Eigentlich bin ich mit all diesen Beispielen einverstanden (glaube ich).

Womit ich mich nicht abfinden kann, ist der Akkusativ in den Übersetzungen von Sätzen wie diesem:

_You should not quit your job as a schoolteacher. You belong in that school._ 

Das bezieht sich in meinem englischbeeinflussten Kopf auf den Zustand des Lehrers. 



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Immerhin muss ich zunächst auch an der Wand (in ihrer Nähe) sein, um etwas an ihr anbringen zu können.
> "Ein Bild an der Wand anbringen" bedeutet eigentlich, dass ich zu Wand gehe, um dann von dort aus das Bild *irgendwo* anzubringen. Es wird lediglich durch den Kontext impliziert, dass dieses Bild danach auch tatsächlich an der Wand hängen wird.


 Interessanter Ansatz, aber...stehe ich nicht etwa auch an der Wand, wenn ich etwas an die Wand *anhänge*? Was ist der Unterschied? 

Vielen Dank an alle für die bisherigen Antworten.  Ich freue mich auf weitere.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:


> To fit somewhere - passen. "Gehören" passt (sic!) meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut. Das sehe ich anders:


Jana,

Drat these blue windows!

I can't answer except by pasting the whole message elsewhere, because my quotes disappear and I can't follow.


> To fit somewhere - passen. "Gehören" passt (sic!) meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut.


You are 100% right here! Now, to the rest, my original quotes in parentheses…


> (My only guess it that in German the idea must be that if something "belongs" someplace, someone must have PUT it there in the first place.)
> 
> Das sehe ich anders:
> Du gehörst in den Knast. - Kann man einem Mensch sagen, der noch nie im Gefängnis war. Kein "must have put" in diesem Fall. Oder habe ich Dich nicht richtig verstanden?


I believe you have misunderstood me. If someone "belongs" in "the slammer", someone most defintitely DOES have to "put him" there. Thus the idiom, "he was put in jail".

So even if you think someone belongs in jail, that person must be taken into custody and put into a cell or something of that kind. Where is the logic lacking there? What am I missing?  


> ( It is someplace (dative), but it was moved from someplace to someplace else (accusative). )
> 
> "Something "belongs" someplace" - this someplace is not dative in German. Your explanation - and again, I am not sure I follow - sounds like you think that the moving from someplace to someplace else somehow precedes "gehören".


This is hard. Let me quote:


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Je nach Kontext wird lediglich impliziert, dass das Buch ins Wohnzimmer gebracht werden soll, oder sich am "richtigen" Platz befindet.


If the book is brought INTO the living room—and therefore is PUT there—then accusative makes perfect sense to me. But if it is LOCATED in the right place, then I'll be d**** if I can follow the logic of accusative, if it is still correct, and the next person who tells me that it IS logical is going to hear a scream of frustration coming all the way from the US to Germany. 


> Not true; the movement is an integral part of "gehöeren". "Something belongs to someplace", kind of.


Same problem. Unless "gehöeren + accusative" is as fixed as "helfen + dative", I just don't understand.

I think I am asking the wrong questions. So frustrating. 

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

elroy said:


> Interessanter Ansatz, aber...stehe ich nicht etwa auch an der Wand, wenn ich etwas an die Wand *anhänge*? Was ist der Unterschied?



Ich glaube, du meinst *aufhängen*? Man *hängt* etwas *an der* Wand *auf,* oder *bringt* es* an der* Wand *an*. Den Akkusativ braucht man nur bei *hängen*, wahrschenlich, weil es nur in diesem Falle als 'gerichtete Bewegung' empfunden wird.
Ich freue mich auch auf weitere Beiträge.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:


> Same problem. Unless "gehören in + accusative" is as fixed as "helfen + dative", I just don't understand.


 I'm afraid it is:


			
				didier48 said:
			
		

> "gehören in " erfordert immer den Akkusativ





			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> "Das Buch gehört ins Wohnzimmer" ... Je nach Kontext wird lediglich impliziert, dass das Buch ins Wohnzimmer gebracht werden soll, oder sich am "richtigen" Platz befindet.


----------



## elroy

cyanista said:


> Ich glaube, du meinst *aufhängen*? Man *hängt* etwas *an der* Wand *auf,* oder *bringt* es* an der* Wand *an*. Den Akkusativ braucht man nur bei *hängen*, wahrschenlich, weil es nur in diesem Falle als 'gerichtete Bewegung' empfunden wird.
> Ich freue mich auch auf weitere Beiträge.


 Bist du sicher, dass "etwas *an die* Wand *anhängen*" nicht geht?

*an|hän|gen *<sw. V.; hat>: 
*1. a) *_etw. an etw. hängen: _ein Schildchen [an die Tür] a.; den Mantel [an einen Haken] a.; [den Hörer] a. (veraltet; _den Telefonhörer an den Haken des Apparates hängen_); 
© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:


> Not always, was mein Beispiel mit dem Knast hoffentlich zum Ausdruck bringt.  Es ist gar nicht ausschließlich für Gegenstände/Personen mit einem etablierten Platz gedacht. Außerdem nicht nur "must", sondern auch "should".
> 
> Weitere Beispiele:
> _Dieses Thema gehört nicht in ein Sprachforum_. - One should not put it there (a normative judgement or ein Verbot). - like Besen
> _Extremistische Parteien gehören nicht in das Parlament. _- Voters should not send them there (a normative judgement). - like Besen
> _Was gehört in die Reiseapotheke? _- What are you supposed to have (i.e. to put) there? Wahrscheinlich einer der Problemfälle für Dich.
> _Hamas gehört auf die EU-Terrorliste._ - It is not there but the speaker feels it should be (a normative judgement). - like Knast
> Jana


But Jana, that was exactly what I was trying to explain, and all that sounds completely logical to me, but your explanation does not cover this:


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> "Das Buch gehört ins Wohnzimmer" sagt nichts über den aktuellen Standort des Buches aus, noch sagt der Satz aus, dass das Buch jetzt bewegt werden muss. Je nach Kontext wird lediglich impliziert, dass das Buch ins Wohnzimmer gebracht werden soll, *oder sich am "richtigen" Platz befindet*.


I would argue, however, that even if it "is in the right place", it had to GET there BEFORE it "found itself in the right place". Frankly, I continue to be totally shocked that people who are German are totally blind to the points Elroy and I have been making. It's like running into some kind of cultural blindness. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:


> I believe you have misunderstood me. If someone "belongs" in "the slammer", someone most defintitely DOES have to "put him" there.


Unless my opinion is irrelevant, which it is because I am not a judge. 


> So even if you think someone belongs in jail, that person must be taken into custody and put into a cell or something of that kind. Where is the logic lacking there? What am I missing?


Again, what I think does not matter. "Gehören" is often used in normative judgements (see also my example about the Hamas). 


> This is hard. Let me quote:
> 
> If the book is brought INTO the living room—and therefore is PUT there—then accusative makes perfect sense to me. But if it is LOCATED in the right place, then I'll be d**** if I can follow the logic of accusative, if it is still correct, and the next person who tells me that it IS logical is going to hear a scream of frustration coming all the way from the US to Germany.


My deep apologies. It is logical to me.  As FloVi and I tried to explain above, the actual position of the book has no grammar implications. I am simply issuing my opinion: It has to be (re)stored/located somewhere (for the sake of explanation and understanding, forget about "put", I think it confuses you most).


> Same problem. Unless "gehören + accusative" is as fixed as "helfen + dative", I just don't understand.


If you cannot nachvollziehen the logic, you might as well take it as a fixed expression. I cannot see any logic behind "abandon the  ship" but I have to live with it. 

Jana


----------



## cyanista

elroy said:


> Bist du sicher, dass "etwas *an die* Wand *anhängen*" nicht geht?



Vielleicht ist es veraltet??? Es klingt sehr merkwürdig... Ich warte erstmal lieber auf andere Meinungen.


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:


> But Jana, that was exactly what I was trying to explain, and all that sounds completely logical to me, but your explanation does not cover this:
> 
> I would argue, however, that even if it "is in the right place", it had to GET there BEFORE it "found itself in the right place". Frankly, I continue to be totally shocked that people who are German are totally blind to the points Elroy and I have been making. It's like running into some kind of cultural blindness.
> 
> Gaer


The point is that "der Besen gehört in den Abstellraum" does not inform us at all about where the broom currently is. You are an experienced enough learner to know that some langauges distinguish between details that are simply unimportant in other languages.

You can be instructing a new au-pair: _..., Putzmittel haben wir in diesem Schrank, den Lappen steckt man auch hin, sobald er trocken ist, der Besen gehört in den Abstellraum._ In this case, the Besen is probably in the Abstellraum.
Or you are talking to your spouse: _Warum ist der Besen wieder in der Küche? Du weißt, dass ich es nicht ertragen kann. Der gehört doch in den Abstellraum._ In this case, it clearly is not where it should be according to the speaker.


> even if it "is in the right place", it had to GET there BEFORE it "found itself in the right place"


If a broom is in the right place and I say that it belongs there, my sentence is completely silent (even implicitly) about the fact that it had to get there. Otherwise I could not have used the same sentence regardless of the position of the broom.

However, "der gehört in den Knast!" unmistakenly means me that the person my conversation partner despises is currently not behing the bars. If I were to pick a gehören-related semantic subtlety without reading your posts, I would choose this one. Ironically, you do not seem to have problems with it. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Bist du sicher, dass "etwas *an die* Wand *anhängen*" nicht geht?



Ja, natürlich kann man etwas an die Wand hängen.

Wohin soll ich das hier hängen? An die Wand!
Wo hängt das Bild? An der Wand.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:


> If you cannot nachvollziehen the logic, you might as well take it as a fixed expression. I cannot see any logic behind "abandon the  ship" but I have to live with it.
> Jana


There is a difference.

If you asked me why we say "abandon the ship", I would simply say, "It's an odd expression. I don't see any logic either. You just have to memorize it as it is."

I can live with that. But please remember Elroy and I have both been told, quite recently, how "logical" this whole business of dative and accusative is regarding movement or lack of it.

That implies that we are both a bit dim-witted, argumentative or just plain stubborn about trying to understand this whole subject, and I don't think that is either true or fair. <no smile>

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:


> That implies that we are both a bit dim-witted, argumentative or just plain stubborn about trying to understand this whole subject, and I don't think that is either true or fair. <no smile>


*eyebrows raised*

No! All of your questions are perfectly legitimate and you do not come across as stubborn or argumentative.  We are simply discussing some very subtle points and it seems that English natives, due to the peculiarities of their mother tongue, have to struggle hard to capture something that is, I am sure, totally obvious to German natives and also Slavic natives if I may generalize. In a similar vein, I do struggle hard to understand where exactly your problem is (and it looks like I have not been able to address your point so far). A common WR situation, I'd say.

Jana

P.S. "Abandon the ship" would be logical for me in the following sentence: We were sinking fast, and the captain gave the order to abandon ship (Cambridge dictionary). However, I am told that the article is wrong. This is just a clarification; we should start a new thread if we want to elaborate on it.


----------



## elroy

Jana, here's the deal: In English we can use "belong in" in a non-normative way to express the idea that something or somebody is in a fitting or suitable environment.  Please consider my sentence with the schoolteacher.  There is no normative prescription there, but a statement about the favorableness of a teacher's condition vis-à-vis his surroundings. 

He belongs there. = He *is* in the right place. (not "He should be moved/sent/relocated there.")  The sentence takes for granted that he is there, and when I say "he belongs there" I mean that he should *stay* there! 


> Ja, natürlich kann man etwas an die Wand hängen.


 Ja, klar, aber ginge "*an*hängen" auch?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "das gehört in das Zimmer"
> It it my understanding that "gehören in" *always* takes the accusative.



Richtig, genau so verhält es sich! Ich verstehe aber offensichtlich das Problem wirklich nicht. Das Verb _gehören _bietet überhaupt keine Auswahl zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ, die durch Richtung oder Ort gekennzeichnet wäre. Man muß einfach wissen, daß es immer mit Akkusativ steht -- genau wie man bei vielen anderen Verben ebenfalls wissen muß, welchen Kasus das Verb regiert! Hier macht Ihr Euch wirklich das Leben, glaube ich, unnötig schwer.

Wahrscheinlich ist auch die Analogie zu _belong _irreführend. Das natürliche deutsche Sprachgefühl sagt eindeutig, daß die Frage lautet "Wohin gehört etwas?" und daß "Wo gehört es?" vollkommen falsch klingt. Als Sprachschüler muß man das wohl aber einfach auswendig lernen!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I can live with that. But please remember Elroy and I have both been told, quite recently, how "logical" this whole business of dative and accusative is regarding movement or lack of it.


OK, stop here for a moment!

Bitte unterscheidet folgende Fälle voneinander:

1) Die meisten Verben regieren ein Objekt in einem ganz bestimmten Kasus, den man einfach auswendig lernen muß. Man denke z.B. an die Verben, die einen Genitiv regieren -- das ist alles nicht "logisch", sondern muß von Sprachschülern auswendig gelernt werden. Punkt.

2) Es gibt einige Verben, die sowohl ein Dativ- als auch ein Akkusativ-Objekt regieren können. Hier ist die Unterscheidung häufig durch das Konzept Wo? vs. Wohin? zu treffen.

Zurück zu Eurem Problem:

"gehören in" bietet diese Unterscheidung überhaupt nicht, gehört also zu Fall 1). Man muß wissen, daß es mit Akkusativ steht. Fertig.

So, und jetzt zu dem "einfachen Konzept". Bei den Verben, die beide Objekte erlauben, muß man in der Tat selbst eine Wahl treffen. Man muß sich überlegen, was man selbst mit dem zu bildenden Satz ausdrücken will: Soll der Leser fragen können, "Wohin...?" oder erzählt man etwas, das die Frage "Wo..?" benötigen würde. Am besten sollte man diese Frage im Zweifelsfall wirklich bilden.



> That implies that we are both a bit dim-witted, argumentative or just plain stubborn about trying to understand this whole subject, and I don't think that is either true or fair.


I am happy that I was not part of this previous discussion. ) Certainly, no one thinks any one of you is dim-witted.

 Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo, es geht nicht darum, ob die Regeln schwierig sind, sondern darum, dass manche Kasus einfach unlogisch sind bzw. für uns so zu sein scheinen! Wenn ich mich einfach nach meinem Bauchgefühl (den ich allerdings nach Erfahrung mit der deutschen Sprache entwickelt habe) richten würde, würde ich bei "gehören" manchmal den Akkusativ und manchmal den Dativ verwenden.

Meine Frage lautet: Warum ist es trotzdem logisch (wenn es so ist), den Akkusativ zu verwenden, wenn ich mich auf die Angebrachtkeit eines bestimmten Zustands (wie im Beispiel mit dem Lehrer) beziehe? Wie ist das zu "rechtfertigen"? 

Dasselbe gilt für "etwas an der Wand anbringen".

Die Frage ist eher philosophisch als konkret, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:


> 1) Die meisten Verben regieren ein Objekt in einem ganz bestimmten Kasus, den man einfach auswendig lernen muß. Man denke z.B. an die Verben, die einen Genitiv regieren -- das ist alles nicht "logisch", sondern muß von Sprachschülern auswendig gelernt werden. Punkt.


Na ja, aber das ist eben nicht das Problem. Das weiß Gaer allzu gut, aber nachdem er von mir und anderen gehört hatte, es gäbe eine Logik dahinter, möchte er sie von den Muttersprachlern erklärt haben und bohrt einfach nach. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Also, für mich gibt es keine befriedigende und wirklich hilfreiche Logik dahinter, welche Verben ein Genitiv-, Dativ- oder Akkusativ-Objekt regieren. Die einzig befriedigende Erklärung bezieht sich auf den Fall "Wo/Wohin" bei Verben, die sowohl Dativ- als auch Akkusativ-Objekte regieren können. Das ist ja nun aber zur Genüge besprochen worden, vermute ich.

Ich glaube nicht, daß wir hier eine befriedigende Lösung finden werden:

_etwas an einer Stelle anbringen -- An welcher Stelle? Wo? _

Ich glaube, daß man hier tatsächlich ohne muttersprachliches Sprachgefühl auch andersherum argumentieren könnte. Wie Gaer sonst immer sagt: Wäre Sprache durch und durch logisch, dann könnten auch Maschinen übersetzen und sprechen.

_etwas an die Wand anlehnen, projizieren, schmieren, schreiben -- Wohin?_

Aber:
_Ich habe das Regal an die Wand geschraubt.
Ich habe das Regal an der Wand befestigt.
Ich habe das Bild an die Wand gehängt.
Ich habe den Spiegel an der Wand angebracht.

_Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Kajjo said:


> 2) Es gibt einige Verben, die sowohl ein Dativ- als auch ein Akkusativ-Objekt regieren können. Hier ist die Unterscheidung häufig durch das Konzept Wo? vs. Wohin? zu treffen.



Und elroy wüsste gerne, warum "gehören in etw." zu dieser zweiten Gruppe nicht gehört.  Es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Situationen: etwas muß/sollte bewegt werden; etwas liegt/steht/... auf dem richtigen Platz. Die letzte ist eine typische Dativ-Situation, was verwirrend sein  kann. 

Und was ist denn jetzt mit "an die Wand *an*hängen"? Sagt man so oder nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Und elroy wüsste gerne, warum "gehören in etw." zu dieser zweiten Gruppe nicht gehört.


Na gut, wenn das so ist... ) Ich glaube, die deutsche Sprache ist einfach nicht so logisch, daß man hier eine Begründung erwarten kann. "gehören" gehört einfach in die erste Kategorie!



> Und wie ist es denn mit "an die Wand *an*hängen"? Sagt man so oder nicht?


Nein, die doppelte Präposition verwendet man eigentlich nicht. 

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

@gaer:
"Das Buch gehört in das Wohnzimmer."
Das ist ein simpler Fakt, sonst nichts. Er sagt absolut nichts über den augenblicklichen Status des Buches aus, sondern entspringt der Meinung des Sprechers.

Jetzt kommt es auf den Kontext an:

"Was macht denn das Buch hier im Wohnzimmer?"
"Das Buch gehört ins Wohnzimmer."
Implikation: Lass es einfach da, wo es ist.

"Hier liegt ein Buch im Flur, was ist damit?"
"Das Buch gehört ins Wohnzimmer."
Implikation: Bringe es bitte dorthin.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Interessanter Ansatz, aber...stehe ich nicht etwa auch an der Wand, wenn ich etwas an die Wand *anhänge*? Was ist der Unterschied?



Das Objekt, das den Akkusativ oder den Dativ bestimmt, bzw. durch diese definiert wird.

"Ich bringe das Bild an der Wand an"
Die fallbestimmende Bewegung bezieht sich nicht auf das Bild, sondern auf die Person.

Ich BIN an der Wand und bringe von dort aus ein Bild an, dabei bleibe ich an der Wand. Keine Bewegung, jedenfalls nicht im grammatischen Sinn.

"Ich bringe ein Bild an die Wand an"
Hier ist das Bild gemeint. Es befindet sich irgendwo und wird an die Wand gehängt. Bewegung.

Es ist nicht selten, dass wir den Kontext so ermitteln.

Sie rennen auf den Hof.
Sie befinden sich irgendwo und bewegen sich auf den Hof zu.

Sie rennen auf dem Hof.
Sie sind auf dem Hof und bleiben da. Trotz der sportlichen Aktivität, keine Bewegung im grammatischen Sinn.


----------



## elroy

I'd like to thank everybody for your participation and contributions. 

Rather than elaborately address everything that has been said and run the risk of (further?) confusion and misunderstanding, I would like to ask three specific questions:

1. Does German ever use "gehören in" with the connotation of "should *stay* somewhere because it is a fitting environment" (see my example with the schoolteacher)?  I am not interested in what the best verb to use in such a context would be, but simply in whether "gehören" is possible with such a meaning.

2. FloVi, are you saying that 

etwas an der Wand anbringen: to mount something at a wall (to be at a wall and mount something while there, probably onto the wall)
etwas an die Wand anbringen: to mount something onto a wall

?

Note that we would not really say the first of these in English, but I just wanted to know if that is what the German sentence is actually saying. 

3. Kajjo, are you saying that the Duden entry (post #19) is wrong?


----------



## Bahiano

Zu "gehören" + Akkusativ:
Obwohl ich Kajjos Aussagen uneingeschränkt unterstütze ("Die meisten Verben regieren ein Objekt in einem ganz bestimmten Kasus, den man einfach auswendig lernen muß"), weiß ich, dass dies, mangels Logik, oft unbefriedigend bleibt. Im Fall "gehören" hilft einem der Akkusativ aber auf der anderen Seite auch, die beiden unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen des Wortes leichter zu erkennen (gehören + Dativ = besitzanzeigend).

Zu "anhängen":
Es heißt (so steht es auch im Duden) "etwas *an* etwas *hängen*" (trennbares Verb)
Richtig: Ich hänge das Bild an die Wand.
Falsch: Ich hänge das Bild an die Wand an.

Zu Dativ + "anbringen":
Fast wäre ich FloVi wegen seines Erklärungsansatzes um den Hals gefallen  , wenn er nur nicht "Ich bringe ein Bild an die Wand an" geschrieben hätte.
Nochmal zwei Beispielsätze, die den Sachverhalt (die Logik) verdeutlichen sollen:
1.a) Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad in *die* Schule (Akk.)
Bedeutet: Ich befinde mich irgendwo und bewege mich fahrradfahrend *in Richtung* Schule.
Also: Ich (Subjekt) bewege ein Objekt (mich selbst) irgendwohin (in die Schule)
1.b) Ich hänge ein Bild an *die* Wand
Also: Ich (Subjekt) bewege ein Objekt (ein Bild) irgendwohin (an die Wand)

2.a) Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad in *der* Schule (Dat.)
Bedeutet: Ich befinde mich inder Schule und fahre dort Fahrrad.
Also: Ich (Subjekt) befinde mich an einem Ort (Schule) und verrichte dort eine Tätigkeit (Fahrrad fahren)
2.b) Ich befestige ein Bild an *der* Wand.
Also: Ich (Subjekt) befinde mich an einem Ort (an der Wand) und verrichte dort eine Tätigkeit (ein Bild befestigen)

Ich hoffe, es kam was an...


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> I'd like to thank everybody for your participation and contributions.
> 
> Rather than elaborately address everything that has been said and run the risk of (further?) confusion and misunderstanding, I would like to ask three specific questions:
> 
> 1. Does German ever use "gehören in" with the connotation of "should *stay* somewhere because it is a fitting environment" (see my example with the schoolteacher)? I am not interested in what the best verb to use in such a context would be, but simply in whether "gehören" is possible with such a meaning.
> 
> 2. FloVi, are you saying that
> 
> etwas an der Wand anbringen: to mount something at a wall (to be at a wall and mount something while there, probably onto the wall)
> etwas an die Wand anbringen: to mount something onto a wall
> 
> ?
> 
> Note that we would not really say the first of these in English, but I just wanted to know if that is what the German sentence is actually saying.
> 
> 3. Kajjo, are you saying that the Duden entry (post #19) is wrong?


 
Elroy (and all),

I am continuing to read all answers to this thread, and I think many questions have been raised that are important. Sometimes confusions seems to have resulted because correct answers have arrived late—not correct as to what is proper, but correct as to the logic behind rules.

For instance, it is now my feeling that gehören + in + accusative is simply one of countless examples that show a certain verb demands a particular case. If I am right, and had I know that from the beginning, many things would have been clear to me from the start.

But in spite of how much we may know about our own native-languages, we are not language teachers, and I think we have to search for ways to explain things to "non-natives" that we know purely by feel but have not thought deeply about in terms of logic.

I hope our German-speaking members have at least learned how utterly confusing and frustrating some of these "points of grammar" are to those of us who think in English, and I hope they also know that the average person learning German is actually much more confused than we are, not less. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Bahiano,

ich danke Dir auch, aber ich möchte hervorheben, dass ich keine ausführliche Erklärung zu den Unterschieden zwischen dem Dativ und dem Akkusativ brauche.  Gerade weil ich sie beherrsche, stellen diese besonderen Fälle für mich ein Problem dar. 

"Gehören" + Dativ hat gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Es geht um den konkreten Fall - "gehören *in *(bzw. irgendeine andere Wechselpräposition)" + Akkusativ - von dem ich schon weiß, dass er immer den Akkusativ erfordert. Wie gesagt, die Frage ist eher philosophisch. 

Könntest Du bitte die Fragen von meinem letzten Beitrag beantworten?

Der Eintrag vom Duden ist übrigens "*an*hängen". "Hängen" steht als Teil der Definition, das heißt, die beiden Verben werden gleichgestellt.


----------



## Bahiano

elroy said:


> 1. Does German ever use "gehören in" with the connotation of "should *stay* somewhere because it is a fitting environment" (see my example with the schoolteacher)? I am not interested in what the best verb to use in such a context would be, but simply in whether "gehören" is possible with such a meaning.
> 
> 2. FloVi, are you saying that
> etwas an der Wand anbringen: to mount something at a wall (to be at a wall and mount something while there, probably onto the wall)
> etwas an die Wand anbringen: to mount something onto a wall


 
1.) JA! "Er sollte bleiben, denn er gehört doch dort hin", ist absolut "deutsch" 

2.) "etwas an *die* Wand anbringen" geht meines Empfindens nach überhaupt nicht!


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> @gaer:
> "Das Buch gehört in das Wohnzimmer."
> Das ist ein simpler Fakt, sonst nichts. Er sagt absolut nichts über den augenblicklichen Status des Buches aus, sondern entspringt der Meinung des Sprechers.


I'm sorry, FloVi, but for the first time ever I could not disagree with you more, and this is just the kind of problem we have been been talking about. Unless Kajjo's post was wrong—and I don't believe it was—here we are dealing with a verb + preposition + accusative that simply "is what it is".

gehören + in + noun (indicating place) is simply the form. All explanations that attempt to explain this logically will be totally useless to anyone is starting from English and moving to German.

It is no more logical than "tell someone", "explain to someone". You can invent rules, but in the end you simply have to know that "tell" take a direct object, "explain" does not. No rules will help. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

This thread is going to hell. You are all making your lives much more difficult than necessary.



> Das Verb _gehören _bietet überhaupt keine Auswahl zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ, die durch Richtung oder Ort gekennzeichnet wäre. Man muß einfach wissen, daß es immer mit Akkusativ steht -- genau wie man bei vielen anderen Verben ebenfalls wissen muß, welchen Kasus das Verb regiert! Hier macht Ihr Euch wirklich das Leben, glaube ich, unnötig schwer. [Post #27]


As Gaer realised, "gehören in + Akk." is what it is. No more discussing, just memorising. Absolute logic cannot be expected in these German verb/case associations.

Kajjo


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Kajjo said:


> Na gut, wenn das so ist... ) Ich glaube, die deutsche Sprache ist einfach nicht so logisch, daß man hier eine Begründung erwarten kann. "gehören" gehört einfach in die erste Kategorie!
> 
> 
> Nein, die doppelte Präposition verwendet man eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ja, die doppelte Präposition ist ziemlich selten anzutreffen. Man kann sie aber, glaube ich, zum Beispiel für Betonungen verwenden:

Was hast du mit dem Dateianhang gemacht, du Stoffel? - Mit dem Dateianhang? Na, den hatte ich doch an die Datei angehängt...

Ich glaube, es gibt seltene Vorkommnisse, die auch schon mal eine doppelt verwendete Präposition erfordern.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Bahiano said:


> Zu "anhängen":
> Es heißt (so steht es auch im Duden) "etwas *an* etwas *hängen*" (trennbares Verb)
> Richtig: Ich hänge das Bild an die Wand.
> Falsch: Ich hänge das Bild an die Wand an.


 
Hast du das Bild von der Wand abgehängt, oder was hast du damit gemacht? - Im Gegenteil: Ich habe es wieder an die Wand *an*gehängt...

Wie schon weiter unten mal erwähnt, gibt es, glaube ich, zu Zwecken der Betonung auch mal die doppelte Präposition.


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> "gehören in + Akk." is what it is.



Und was ist es?
Es ist kein tatsächlicher Vorgang. Je nach Kontext ist es ist ein Art Regel oder eine Hypothese oder Ähnliches. Auf jeden Fall ist es ist eine Redewendung.

Das gehört (nicht) in ...

Dieser Satz drückt aus, wo etwas (nicht) zu sein hat, aber zunächst nicht, wo es tatsächlich ist.

Beim Sprechen kann ich den tatsächlichen Aufenthalt über die Betonung bestimmen:

Du gehörst ins *Bett*!
Die Person befindet sich nicht im Bett, sollte aber dort sein.

Du *gehörst* ins Bett!
Die Person befindet sich im Bett, will dort aber nicht sein.

Wir haben noch mehr solcher Ausdrücke, die grammatisch zwar einen Ort bestimmen, es aber von der Bedeutung her nicht tun:

Du hast in der Küche nichts zu suchen.

Noch deutlicher:
"Um 8 bist Du im Bett"
Das ist keine Tatsache, das ist eine Aufforderung.
Dieser Satz sagt keinesfalls aus, wo sich die Person um 20:00 tatsächlich befindet, lediglich wo sind dann sein sollte.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

elroy said:


> ...these apparent anomalies.
> 
> I'll start off with two examples, but I may add more later. Other examples from other non-natives are more than welcome!
> 
> "das gehört in das Zimmer"
> It it my understanding that "gehören in" *always* takes the accusative. In English, there are two distinct connotations of "belong in" in my mind; if I did not know the rule, I would have used the dative for one and the accusative for the other.
> 
> If a book is in the kitchen but it should be in the living room, I might say, "That book belongs in the living room. Could you please take it there?" This, to me, corresponds nicely to the accusative case; there is movement with a specific destination. So far, so good.
> 
> But if the book _is already_ in the living room, I might say "this book belongs in the living room" (conversely, I might say "this book does not belong in the kitchen") but to me that statement does not indicate anything about movement but rather about the book's current state.


 
Ich habe hier ein Wörterbuch, das die elroys Seelenfrieden zerrüttende Bedeutung von 'gehören' nicht einmal aufführt. Da steht: 

1. Besitz anzeigen, + Dativ
2. zu etwas anderem passen, + Dativ
3. sich geziemen, reflexiv 
_(Vom Gefühl her geht dieses Reflexive bei mir auch in Richtung Dativ)_

Also ist man, durch vielen Gebrauch, den Dativ im Zusammenhang mit 'gehören' gehörig gewohnt. Nun kommt da auf einmal der Akkusativ daher. Hoppla! - That cannot be logical! - Hätte ich, als Muttersprachler, als Kind lernen müssen: 'Eigentlich gehört mein Vater ja in de*m* Knast...', dann hätte ich das als Selbstverständlichkeit so hingenommen. 

Diese ganze Diskussion wäre wahrscheinlich - und leider! - nie entstanden. Der Muttersprachler lernt etwas (still, im Verborgenen), merkt überhaupt nichts davon und speichert das Gelernte ganz automatisch als gültig ab. Ohne irgendwelche Logik. Wahrscheinlich würde mir dann, mit einer anderen Regel, der Satz 'Eigentlich gehört mein Vater ja in de*n* Knast...' völlig merkwürdig vorkommen.

Ich glaube auch: Es geht eher in eine philosophische Richtung.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo, you obviously misunderstood the point of this thread. I know full well that "gehören in" always takes the accusative. The point was that, to the English speaker, this does not always seem logical. Were "in" a preposition that always demanded the same case, I would not think twice about it; it being a two-way preposition, there is at least the theoretical possibility that it take the dative. However, this is never the case here, no matter what the meaning. What I was trying to say was that an English speaker _unaware of the fact_ that in this case "in" _always_ takes the accusative _might_ have opted for the dative in the situation I've described, namely when in English there is a connotation that seems to correspond to a dative construction in German. As I have repeatedly stated and reiterated, the whole point _is_ to find out if there is any logic behind the inflexibility of the case here. If you say there is no logic, that's fine - that's your opinion - but please don't tell me I'm making my life more difficult, because I'm not.  The logical and philosophical arguments are precisely what I'm interested in, in this thread. 

FloVi, I think I'm beginning to come to grips with the accusative in "gehören + in." "An der Wand anbringen" is still something of a mystery, though, especially since you and Bahiano don't seem to agree about whether the accusative is possible.

"An die Wand anhängen" seems to be technically possible nut not too common. Since that's not really the topic of this thread, though, I'll let it be and maybe open a new thread about it later.


----------



## FloVi

Lückentext ;-)

Meine Frau will an dies__ Wand ein Bild haben.
Also muss ich jetzt das Bild an dies__ Wand anbringen.
Jetzt bringe ich das Bild an dies__ Wand an.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Kajjo, you obviously misunderstood the point of this thread.


I find gehören + in + accusative no more counter-intuitive than helfen + dative. No amount of logic in the universe is going to make sense in such cases to me except, as I have said: "It is what it is."

When we first discussed this, I did not know there was a fixed rule, Elroy. And this does not negate the fact that there are other phrases that I don't understand. But if someone says, "It's just a rule. You have to memorize it," then I truly think that is a reasonable answer. Note that Kajjo did not say it was obvious or easy, just that we had not choice but to learn it and absorb it. In this one situation, I find this answer totally practicle.

When you and I first discussed this "gehören puzzle", I did not know that there was a fixed rule about case. Once Kajjo explained it to me, all my problems went away.

To me it is exactly like Jana's "Abandon ship" example. Why is there no "the"? I can imagine 20 people all coming up with theories about why there is no article, and I believe it would be not only pointless but also needlessly confusing and just plain wrong.

Now, before you think I have either lost my mind or have become totally two-faced, the OTHER example we talked about remains an unexplained mystery. 

If there is one thing I hope everyone learned here, it is that the whole idea of learning which case is invovled in countless situations is incredibly difficult because there is no 100% reliable method to master this area of German (or an area of any language) except talent, feel for the language, practice and a ton of patience! 

Sometimes rules do help, and thank goodness it's not all memory, but it is also quite possible to try to force logic, to invent patterns, logic and rules when there are none.

Gaer

PS:


			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Kajjo, you obviously misunderstood the point of this thread. I know full well that "gehören in" always takes the accusative.


I need to explain that I did NOT know that! This may shock you. If I had known that (my stupidity, since I believe you told me), I would have put it in the same class as "es sind".


----------



## elroy

Gaer,  I knew that you did not know for sure.   Yet I thought I'd wait for confirmation from natives, which I got, and I thought I dispelled your doubts in post #18.  

The whole idea of this thread was to show our non-natives that some forms are/seem illogical even if you have memorized the rules.  I did not claim that "gehören + in + accusative" *had* to be logical; I was completely prepared for perplexity from our natives, yet I thought _maybe_ there was a certain logic behind it that escaped us as non-natives.  I quote myself from my first post:  





> *Perhaps* some of our natives could shed some light as to how these constructions are viewed by them, so that *maybe* I and my fellow non-native sufferers learners can begin to make sense out of these apparent anomalies.


Incidentally, why are you still perplexed by "anbringen" if you're willing to just say "that's the way it is"?   After all, that _is_ just the way it is.


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:


> Meine Frau will an dieser Wand ein Bild haben.
> Also muss ich jetzt das Bild an dieser Wand anbringen.
> Jetzt bringe ich das Bild an diese Wand an.


 If this is correct, then I feel a lot more comfortable about "anbringen."   Perhaps the accusative is not as unusual as I thought it was.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

elroy said:


> If this is correct, then I feel a lot more comfortable about "anbringen."  Perhaps the accusative is not as unusual as I thought it was.


 
I am sure: all correct. With:

'Jetzt bringe ich das Bild an diese Wand an.' (which should be possible), 

there should also be possible, and even more probable:

'Jetzt bringe ich das Bild an dieser Wand an.'


Why that? No clue. Just a feeling. Hope I left you bewildered,
Schwichtenhövel


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Gaer, I knew that you did not know for sure.  Yet I thought I'd wait for confirmation from natives, which I got, and I thought I dispelled your doubts in post #18.
> 
> The whole idea of this thread was to show our non-natives that some forms are/seem illogical even if you have memorized the rules.


Okay. 

My idea was a bit different, but we did not fully discuss it. An honest difference in focus! 


> I did not claim that "gehören + in + accusative" *had* to be logical; I was completely prepared for perplexity from our natives, yet I thought _maybe_ there was a certain logic behind it that escaped us as non-natives.


Okay. I was hoping for some logical reason OTHER than "it's an always situation because of the verb and preposition." In other words, in some situations I have actually discovered a kind of logic that has escaped others, or at least I thought I did, and it was useful for me and sometimes useful for other "English natives" (language, not country).

In fact, there seems to be a kind of pattern with the other topic we raised here, the whole matter of hanging something on a wall, screwing something into a wall, or merely mounting something, fixing something to a wall. On this matter I'm not yet sure.


> I quote myself from my first post:
> Incidentally, why are you still perplexed by "anbringen" if you're willing to just say "that's the way it is"?  After all, that _is_ just the way it is.


[/quote]
Here is the part that remains a mystery to me, and from Kajjo:


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> _etwas an die Wand anlehnen, projizieren, schmieren, schreiben -- Wohin?_
> 
> Aber:
> _Ich habe das Regal an die Wand geschraubt._
> _Ich habe das Regal an der Wand befestigt._
> _Ich habe das Bild an die Wand gehängt._
> _Ich habe den Spiegel an der Wand angebracht._


Let me take these in order. Anlehnen I would guess accusative. Perhaps also for projizieren, which takes an image from one place and projects onto another place, a wall. Schmieren and schreiben I would have to memorize. In both cases my English-language mind sees something happening in a limited space, much like someone swimming around in a pool. And I suspect our German-natives will simply think I am a bit "slow" because it does not immediately fall into the "wohin" category. 

Schrauben I might be able to get right. After all, you take something, and you screw it INTO the wall. Haning a picture on a wall is a stock phrase analyzed and used in practice in elementary courses, so that is easy, I think.

But these two cause me to have to MAKE a new rule for myself, and I don't even know if it is right:

_Ich habe das Regal an der Wand befestigt._
_Ich habe den Spiegel an der Wand angebracht._

If I understand correctly, the idea of mounting or fastining something to a wall require dative. If I am right (very questionable by the way), I have to create another small "that's the way it is" rule. At least there are two verbs that seem to work the same, much as Wände, Hände are two odd feminine nouns that for me fall into a tiny sub-class all of their own.

As you know, nothing would please me more for our German-speaking friends to gain a bit more empathy for our German grammar problems. Will it happen? I'm not sure. 

Gaer


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

gaer said:


> But these two cause me to have to MAKE a new rule for myself, and I don't even know if it is right:
> 
> _Ich habe das Regal an der Wand befestigt._
> _Ich habe den Spiegel an der Wand angebracht._
> 
> If I understand correctly, the idea of mounting or fastining something to a wall require dative. If I am right (very questionable by the way), I have to create another small "that's the way it is" rule. At least there are two verbs that seem to work the same, much as Wände, Hände are two odd feminine nouns that for me fall into a tiny sub-class all of their own.
> 
> As you know, nothing would please me more for our German-speaking friends to gain a bit more empathy for our German grammar problems. Will it happen? I'm not sure.
> 
> Gaer


 
Message arrived...

Taken the case in a strict way, we should use, of course, 'befestigen' + 'anbringen' in a transitive way, that is: followed by an accusative (the object). One might for instance say: Ich befestige den Spiegel, Ich bringe die Uhr an. (Without anything else).

If we extend the clause by information on the place at which the action "takes place", this information has to be put in the Dative. Because 'befestigen' + 'anbringen' call for the question: 'WO'? (And not: 'Wohin'?)

As for those "odd" words 'Wände' + 'Hände': 
I think there are - maximum - four sorts of nouns ending with '...and'.

das Band - die Bänder
das Land - die Länder
das Pfand - die Pfänder; all of these neuters

der Brand - die Brände
der Stand - die Stände
der Strand - die Strände
der Sand - die Sände (=Sandsorten!)
BUT, exception:
der Rand - die Ränder; all of these masculina

die Hand - die Hände
die Wand - die Wände; feminina (are there more?)

4. der Tand - uncountable

So one has not much to do here - there are not too many of these words. Learning by heart, or asking a dictionary for advice. Odd.


----------

